# CH16 MLB storage



## JohnT (May 22, 2017)

I think that morewine.com may have screwed me. 

I had decided to order a packet of the freeze-dried CH16 from them. I normally get this from Gusmer Enterprizes and they always ship it out to me packaged in an insulated container with freeze packs to keep them cold. 

Morewine just stuffed it into a box and sent it off (2-day). To make things worse, we had a heat wave (95 degrees) while the package was in transit. 

I am a little miffed. What were they thinking?? The package even clearly states to store it at 0 degrees (F). I also found over the internet that the shelf life at 41 degrees (F) is 6 months, but I have no idea how long it can survive in 90+. 

Having no other choice, I added it. MLF is questionable. 

Has anybody else had a similar experience? Anybody care to guess if my MLB was still viable?


----------



## cmason1957 (May 22, 2017)

I ordered my MLB from morewine as well. It was packaged the same way. Mine was Enoferm Alpha (or maybe Beta, my mind is blanking). it got hot during the two days it took to get to Missouri from Pennsylvania as well. Probably not up to 90+, but 75-80+. I put mine in the freezer for about 2 weeks until I racked off the gross lees. Added mine and have the most vigorous MLF I have ever had. I did add some Acti-ML to my rehydration water, so maybe that helped.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 22, 2017)

I'd call them and ask about it. I've always been happy with them and I'm sure if there's an issue, they'll make it right.

Only time I ever had an issue was when they mistakenly shipped me a 30L Vadai instead of the 23L I ordered. Unfortunately, I didn't realize it until I'd already started filling it. They offered to let me keep it, but I couldn't use one that size at the time. Instead, shipped a new one out to me and sent me a prepaid label to send the other one back.


----------



## Johnd (May 22, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I think that morewine.com may have screwed me.
> 
> I had decided to order a packet of the freeze-dried CH16 from them. I normally get this from Gusmer Enterprizes and they always ship it out to me packaged in an insulated container with freeze packs to keep them cold.
> 
> ...



Happens to me every time I order, and it's hot here nearly year round. I've only had one MLF failure, I believe related to sulfur laden Chilean grapes, all others have been successful. Last few packets I've ordered from them have been packaged with ice packs, at my request. Pitch it and see what happens.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 22, 2017)

I saw that too. If you want it shipped with ice you need to add it on the order. I saw the ice in the "you may also need" section when scrolling down. Costs a couple bucks more


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I saw that too. If you want it shipped with ice you need to add it on the order. I saw the ice in the "you may also need" section when scrolling down. Costs a couple bucks more


 

LOL.. To me that's like ordering a plain pizza and having to select "cheese" as an option for just a few dollars more.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 22, 2017)

I'd bet that it's all good. I feel like most of the time packaging and storing recommendations overdo it to cover themselves. 
But if it were me, with batches that big, I'd be a nervous Nellie until progress was notee


----------



## ceeaton (May 23, 2017)

@JohnT - I used CH16 last Spring (shipped in late April) and last Fall (shipped in August, sat all weekend in a big brown truck in York, delivered Monday on my front porch and sat in the sun all day). I had no issues at all, actually finished up in a couple of weeks (in the Fall). Spring batch was delayed because I failed to rouse it up (stir) often enough (I usually stir at least once a week nowdays). There is a thread here somewhere where we discussed temperature and viability and I think we concluded that the MLB is hardier than we think (then again I could be having a senior moment).


----------

